# Σύνταγμα και νομιμότητα



## Palavra (May 19, 2010)

Μπορεί να το έχουμε αναφέρει ξανά κάπου, αλλά δεν το βρήκα. Σήμερα μόλις ανακάλυψα αυτό:
Η γενική γραμματέας [σημ.: Η Παπαρρήγα] είπε ότι το κόμμα της δεν ψήφισε το Σύνταγμα «και λέμε στο λαό ότι είναι ένα κακό Σύνταγμα και πρέπει να παλέψει για την δημιουργία αλλαγής αυτού του Συντάγματος».​
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1133297&lngDtrID=244

Και ένα σχόλιο του e-lawyer:
http://elawyer.blogspot.com/2010/05/h.html

Σημείωση: επειδή το θέμα ενδέχεται να θεωρηθεί ιδιαιτέρως λεπτό, ακόμα και στο πλαίσιο του πολιτικού φόρουμ, θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω όποιον ενδιαφερθεί να σχολιάσει να το κάνει με ψυχραιμία, διότι η διαχειριστική ομάδα εν γένει λυπάται πολύ όταν αναγκάζεται να κάνει το χωροφύλακα και να σβήνει μηνύματα επειδή θεωρούνται εμπρηστικά.

Ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2010)

Όταν κάνεις μια δήλωση του τύπου "το Σύνταγμα είναι κακό και πρέπει να αλλάξει" είσαι υποχρεωμένος να δηλώσεις ως προς τι και πού συγκεκριμένα διαφωνείς με το Σύνταγμα. Δεν της αρέσει της Αλέκας η ύπαρξη του Συντάγματος; Ή τι δεν της αρέσει ακριβώς; Οφείλει να εξηγηθεί.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Μα νομίζω είναι απλά τα πράγματα: ελέυθερία υπάρχει κι ο καθενας μπορει να μιλάει εναντίον του συντάγματος, του πολιτευματος, του προέδρου της δημοκρατιας κλπ και να συστήνει οργανώσεις (κόμματα, συλλόγους κλπ) για την αλλαγή τους. μέχρι να πετύχει την αλλαγή, οφείλει να υπακούει και να εφαρμόζει το σύνταγμα και τους νόμους. Δεν είναι υποχρεωμενος να ανταλλάξει χειραψία με τον πρόεδρο της δημοκρατιας, παντως, άμα δεν πιστευει στο θεσμό.


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

Ναι, όταν μιλάει, καλό είναι να ξεκαθαρίζει με τι δεν συμφωνεί ακριβώς και τι αντιπροτείνει. Η εκτόξευση βολών κατά του Συντάγματος γενικώς και αορίστως μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και πράξη πραξικοπηματική.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2010)

Εμένα δε αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι έχει εκλεγεί και πολιτεύεται δεκαετίες τώρα βάσει ακριβώς αυτού του Συντάγματος. Δεν μπορώ επομένως να καταλάβω προς τι αυτή η επιλεκτική αντιμετώπηση του «συστήματος», ιδίως από έναν άνθρωπο (ή μήπως ένα κόμμα; ) που υποτίθεται ότι το απορρίπτει στο σύνολό του.

Μην αρχίσω δε και τα δακρύβρεχτα, ότι για το σύνταγμα αυτό έχει πεθάνει κόσμος, δε μου πολυαρέσουν.


----------



## anef (May 23, 2010)

Πριν μπω στην ουσία, να διευκρινίσω ότι καμία όρεξη δεν έχω να υπερασπιστώ το ΚΚΕ συνολικά. Με το ΚΚΕ διαφωνώ σε βασικά ζητήματα (π.χ. τη στάση του απέναντι στον σταλινισμό, τη σημερινή στάση του απέναντι στην υπόλοιπη αριστερά και τη διάθεσή του για ιδεολογική κυριαρχία π.χ. με τις ξεχωριστές πορείες του ΠΑΜΕ κλπ.). Σε άλλη περίπτωση δεν θα τα έλεγα αυτά (εκτός αν ανοίγατε κανένα νήμα για το ΚΚΕ :)) αλλά τα λέω τώρα μόνο και μόνο γιατί (εν μέρει δικαίως) κάθε φορά που αναφέρουμε τη λέξη ΚΚΕ η αντίδραση είναι ο Στάλιν και τα γκουλάγκ (όπως έγινε και στη συζήτηση για την απεργία των ναυτεργατών). 

Στα γεγονότα: η εντύπωση που βγαίνει από το ρεπορτάζ του in.gr δεν είναι σωστή. Η Παπαρήγα δεν είπε ότι καλώς κάποιοι φώναζαν να καεί η Βουλή αφού το ΚΚΕ δεν συμφωνεί με το Σύνταγμα κλπ. (δεν το λέει ρητά το in.gr έτσι, αλλά μπορεί να βγει αυτό το συμπέρασμα από τη σειρά που παρουσιάζονται τα γεγονότα). Απλώς στη συζήτηση αυτή στη Βουλή, ο Καρατζαφέρης, υπερασπιζόμενος τη δημοκρατία και τη νομιμότητα (ας μην το σχολιάσουμε αυτό), εγκάλεσε μεταξύ άλλων το ΚΚΕ γιατί ο Μαΐλης στο Μέγκα δήλωσε ότι το ΚΚΕ διαφωνεί με το Σύνταγμα (btw: αν και ο Μαΐλης δεν εννοούσε αυτό, αυτή τη στιγμή ο περισσότερος κόσμος πολύ θα ήθελε να παραβιαστεί το Σύνταγμα και να μην ισχύσει ο νόμος περί ευθύνης υπουργών για όλα τα σκάνδαλα που τώρα εξετάζονται). Εκείνη η δήλωση του Μαΐλη ήρθε μετά από αυτές τις (κάπως απειλητικές να το πώ; ) δηλώσεις του Μητσοτάκη (29/4/2010, Μέγκα)

Πρέπει όλοι να σεβαστούμε τη συνταγματική τάξη, το νόμο της δημοκρατίας. Τη νομιμότητα τη συνταγματική πρέπει να τη σεβαστούμε. Αυτή τη δύσκολη ώρα δεν επιτρέπεται ο καθένας να κάνει ό,τι νομίζει και να παραβιάζει. Κάνω έκκληση και στην αριστερά, να σεβαστεί τη δημοκρατική νομιμότητα. Ανυπακοή στη δημοκρατία δεν υπάρχει. Ανυπακοή, αν το πάρει κανείς στα σοβαρά - δεν το παίρνω και δεν νομίζω ότι και αυτοί το εννοούν -, σημαίνει επανάσταση, σημαίνει εμφύλιο πόλεμο.
[...]Στην αστική δημοκρατία, η πλειοψηφία κυβερνά. Δεν υπάρχει νόμος εκτός από το νόμο της δημοκρατίας και προσέξετε πάρα πολύ. Εγώ σας το λέω με αγάπη. Μην οξύνετε τα πράγματα. Σήμερα είναι μια δύσκολη κατάσταση που περνάει η χώρα. Εγώ που έχω παλιά πείρα αισθάνομαι ότι πρέπει να είμαστε όλοι πάρα πολύ προσεκτικοί και πάρα πολύ υπεύθυνοι. Χρειάζεται υπευθυνότητα, αυτοκυριαρχία και όχι ακρότητες. Και, πάντως, σας λέω ξεκάθαρα ότι δική μου θέση είναι ότι το κράτος δεν μπορεί να παραδίδεται σε οποιονδήποτε θέλει να παραβιάζει το νόμο. Πρέπει να γίνει σεβαστό και πρέπει και εσείς οι κομμουνιστές να το παραδεχθείτε, εκτός αν θέλετε να βρεθείτε πάλι σε αντίθεση με τον έννομο τάξη. 

Μπορείτε να δείτε όλη τη συζήτηση εδώ: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odn0O2f2Mtg&feature=player_embedded#!

Και έρχομαι στην ουσία: «Ανυπακοή στη δημοκρατία δεν υπάρχει», λέει ο Μητσοτάκης. Και θα 'λεγε κανείς, σωστά, γιατί άλλωστε να θέλει κανείς να μην υπακούσει στους νόμους της δημοκρατίας, αφού όλοι οι πολίτες έχουν συμβάλει στη διαμόρφωσή τους; Εδώ θα παρακάμψω τεράστια ζητήματα ουσίας (π.χ. στη δημοκρατία δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει και ισότητα; Μπορεί σε μια δημοκρατία να υπάρχουν εκμεταλλευτές και εκμεταλλευόμενοι; ). Θα μείνω μόνο στο τυπικό ζήτημα: ακόμα και τυπικά, όντως εκφράζεται η θέληση του λαού; Διασφαλίζεται η εκπροσώπησή του μόνο και μόνο επειδή ψηφίζει κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια; Είναι η δική μας δημοκρατία αρκούντως δημοκρατία;

Και κάποια άλλα ερωτήματα: Σ' ένα σύστημα όπως αυτό που παρουσιάζει ο Λάνθιμος στην ταινία του «Κυνόδοντας» (αν και εκεί αφορά μια οικογένεια), υπάρχει τρόπος να σπάσει η ανισορροπία χωρίς «παρανομία», χωρίς παράβαση του κανόνα; 

Σε μια υποθετική κοινωνία όπου το 90% των ανθρώπων (η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία) ζει άνετα και σε συνθήκες τέλειας δημοκρατίας, αυτή όμως η ζωή βασίζεται στην άγρια εκμετάλλευση της εργασίας του 10% και στην υποδούλωσή του, αυτό το 10% (ή και το 3% απ' αυτό το 10%, ή και κάποιο ποσοστό των βολεμένων του 90%) έχει ή δεν έχει δικαίωμα να αμφισβητήσει τη νομιμότητα του 90%; Και αυτό το 90% θα βαφτίσει ή δεν θα βαφτίσει την όποια προσπάθεια ανατροπής «παρανομία»; 

Οι μαύροι της Αμερικής κάποια στιγμή άρχισαν να «παρανομούν», να κάθονται στα λεωφορεία στις θέσεις που προορίζονταν από τον νόμο για τους λευκούς, να στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους σε σχολεία για λευκούς κλπ. Υπήρχε άλλος τρόπος αυτή η μειοψηφία να βρει τη θέση της (όσο την βρήκε) στην αμερικανική κοινωνία; 

(Επιστρέφοντας λίγο στον Μητσοτάκη: «το κράτος δεν μπορεί να παραδίδεται σε οποιονδήποτε θέλει να παραβιάζει το νόμο». Όμως, πριν λίγες μέρες η κυβέρνηση παραβίασε χοντρά το νόμο, αλλάζοντας εκ των υστέρων, και σε ζήτημα ουσίας, το νομοσχέδιο που ψήφισε η βουλή για τα μέτρα του ΔΝΤ. Δεν είδα τον Μητσοτάκη να διαμαρτύρεται ή να δίνει φιλικές συμβουλές για υπευθυνότητα και άλλα ηχηρά παρόμοια. Το συμπέρασμα, προφανώς, είναι ότι δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να λες ότι δεν σέβεσαι το Σύνταγμα, έχεις όμως κάθε δικαίωμα να μην το σέβεσαι στην πράξη).


----------



## SBE (May 23, 2010)

Μια που αναφέρεις τους μαύρους της Αμερικής, να πούμε ότι δεν παρανόμησαν κατά του συντάγματος, αλλά στράφηκαν εναντίων των τοπικών νόμων. 
Η ιστορία έχει αποδέιξει ότι μπορείς να αλλάξεις το νόμο ειρηνικά και χωρίς να παραβιάσεις τον ισχύοντα νόμο.


----------

